
Mail Online web browser warning reversed - plodman
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-47088224
======
plodman
“But the company said Mail Online still failed to gather and present
information responsibly”

Does this not then undermine the meaning of the green tick for sites that are
responsible?

